# long term rental Playa del Carmen area



## Hilary47 (Feb 25, 2011)

I am looking for a reasonably priced long-term rental in the above area from approx Oct 15 to April 15 for myself. I would like 2 bedrooms . Does not have to be on the beach. I love the whole Riviera Maya. Hope someone has some suggestions. Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Hard to find anything online and I wouldn't rent without seeing it and meeting the landlord. There are many message boards for that area that might be of some help but you might have to rent a motel for a few weeks and look


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

check on vrbo.com you should find something


----------

